# Are conifers poisinous for horses?



## bgray1981 (12 November 2012)

Hi, the title says it all really? Basically there are 2 small conifer trees in one of my fields that I want to put my horses in for the winter and I'm not sure whether conifers are poisinous or not. If they are I want to remove them before putting the horses in there. Thanks


----------



## mandwhy (12 November 2012)

Yes they are, but the horses probably won't try to eat them! You could put a bit of fence around them to let them grow and provide shelter?


----------



## Silent Knight (12 November 2012)

Yes they are. In general Evergreen plants and trees are poisonous


----------



## bgray1981 (12 November 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Dogstar (12 November 2012)

I wouldn't trust them not to eat poisonous things! Horses seem to like acorns, yew etc...


----------



## Milkmaid (12 November 2012)

Yes, and they can develop a taste for them & poison themselves so I wouldn't risk it either! My NF pony makes a beeline for them so I have to be ultra careful that there is none he can reach


----------



## ribbons (12 November 2012)

Milkmaid, are you talking about conifers or acorns. As I understand it NF ponies have an immunity to acorns unlike other horses. I will try and find where u got that information.


----------



## Clodagh (13 November 2012)

We nearly lost a pony who ate leylandii, she fitted, went blind and was convulsing. It was really horrible. She did get over it but I am much more careful now. I would say that she was in a bare paddock, perhaps they wouldn't eat them if they had plenty of grass.


----------



## Milkmaid (13 November 2012)

Definately conifers not acorns. 
I don`t have any oak trees in my paddocks thankfully but do have conifers in a hedgerow bordering one my field (which are in the neighbours garden sadly otherwise they would be ripped out!) I have to fence them away from otherwise NF will eat them over lovely green grass  He also adores holly, the pricklier the better, weird pony!

The other horse will not even attempt to eat either he much prefers brambles!


----------

